#  Schulmedizin >   MRT Schulter links >

## Friedmar

Hallo liebe Leser,
in der vergangenen Saison hatte ich in einem Lager oft 20-30 kg Karton's (Messing Sanitär) zu bewältigen.
Ende Juli war dann bei dem einen Karton ein Schmerz in der Schulter plötzlich da und ich mußte die Tätigkeit abbrechen. Der Schmerz beruhigte sich, nur bei Belastung, z.B. 3/4 Stunde (Gips anspachteln/aufziehen/-drücken, machte er sich Stunden später wieder bemerkbar. Schlafen auf der Seite geht, morgens ist die Schulter beruhigt. 
Nun bin ich unsicher ob eine ähnliche leichtere berufliche Tätigkeit in Angriff nehmen kann. Das Röntgenbild war wohl i.O.,
der Prof. wollte noch ein MRT wegen evt. Sehnen(an-)riss. Die Auswertung Ausschnitt_Befund_MRT_Grimma.jpg war so, daß ich nochmal Tabl. erhalten habe, aber im Großen und Ganzen sind die Hintergrundschmerzen immer noch da, z.B. wenn ich den linken Arm herunterhängen habe und ihn 90° nach innen drehe, nach aussen geht eher, oder wenn ich ihn ganz hoch hebe merke ich es auch. Nun will ich mal Reifen wechseln und schauen was passiert. 
Aber vielleicht hat jemand einen Tip für mich oder könnte mir die Auswertung etwas näherbringen :shy_flower: . Vielleicht muß ich auf irgendwas achten. Vielen Dank schonmal für die Aufmerksamkeit und viele Grüße.

----------


## josie

Hallo Friedmar!
Hier die Übersetzung:
Kein Erguß, diskrete zystische Sehnenschädigung am Ansatz der Infraspinatus-und Subscapularissehne, die Supraspinatussehne ist unauffällig.
Die lange Bizepssehne ist intakt, allerdings sieht man ein Veränderung am Bizepssehnenanker (Befestigung der Sehne am Schulterblatt) mit Darstellung eines Buford Komplexes (das ist eine angeborene Anomalie), Labrum ansonsten in Ordnung.
Auffällig verdicktes Lig coracoacrominale (das verbindet das Acromion mit dem Schulterblatt) mit Einengung des Subakromialraum (unterhalb des Schulterdaches)zwischen Wand und Knorpelfläche auf kapp 4mm. 
Diskrete Signalveränderung am ansonsten intakten Schultereckgelenk.

----------


## Friedmar

Vielen lieben Dank und ein schönes Wochenende wünscht Friedmar.

----------

